# OAV for an OH



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

I'm building an observation hive. I will put the finishing touches on it over the winter. My wife and I were discussing how we might use OAV. 

Can't really see being able to use a wand. Might half to try another method. 

Has anyone been able to design a treatment method for oxalic acid vapor? I understand this will have to be done outside.


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

put tap door in the bottom ------U can vap from the top all so =====yes do it outside lock up the hive


----------



## RichM (Dec 22, 2015)

from under screened bottom: remove debris drawer and block opening


----------



## RichM (Dec 22, 2015)

mite drop one day later


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I have a screened Bottom on my Observation hives with a removable drawer I use this for cleaning and ventilation during early spring when feeding to eliminate excess moisture, I have a modified drawer that holds my vaporizer sealed in nicely. Place covers over all vents and tape cracks. Slide the drawer in with a pre charge vaporizer. and turn on for prescribed time. turn off and wait 10 minutes. Unseal and place regular tray back in place. All the OAV will have condensed and very little vapor will have escaped.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I have 2 vents on the top of my OH I just put a couple of cotton balls with 50% formic acid onto the vents for 24 hours and then remove. I did this a couple of times 7 days apart and had quite a fair mite drop.
Johno


----------

